# Great Drill Press for the Hobbiest



## TheDane

I agree 100% ... I have had mine for going on 2 years now ( http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2509 ), and could not be any happier.


----------



## JustJoe

Sounds like a great drill press, but it's really not fair to review tools only available at Menards since they're only in the Midwest - which is a shame because they are the coolest mega-store on the planet.  The big ones are like a Tractor Supply, Walmart, and grocer all in one. Where else can you buy Marshmellow Fluff, a 12-pack of tube socks, and 2 sheets of drywall in one place? That's right, you can't.

But back to that DP…
How can it be hard to start up when cold? It's an electric motor right? You're not telling me there is a carburator under the hood, or a diesel engine and glow plugs right? So how can it be hard to start? How cold is "cold"? Are you drilling holes for toys at Santa's Workshop? Is it so cold the belt is getting stiff? How odd that is indeed. Of course we wouldn't have that problem here in southern AZ, but it doesn't matter does it? BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE A MENARDS!


----------



## TheDane

JustJoe-- You ain't kidding about Menards. They opened two new stores in the Green Bay area last year and remodeled an older store. The two new stores are the world's two largest home improvement centers … I forget the square footage, but they are enormous.

I have never noticed any problem with my DP starting, even in the dead of winter, but my shop is heated.


----------



## lab7654

Well it's hard to explain, but the spindle doesn't turn consistently at first and the motor's tone goes up and down. After the first initial run, it stops doing this, but resumes for the first start up on the next day. I'd attach a video of the sound if it was cold enough out, but we'll have to wait for winter to hear it act up.


----------



## FrankEdgar

A question for TheDane,
You posted about owning a MasterForce 12" drill press. I just acquired one that had been used. The belt on it is shot. I have tried to find information on line but so far have not been successful. With the variable speed pulleys does it require some special belt or is just a regular v-belt?

FrankEdgar


----------



## FrankEdgar

To find a name I wouldn't forget, and to find one that was not already taken, I am using my first and middle names.
I am an old man who lives in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. My woodworking is pretty much limited to woodturning. I am just completing the building of a new small shop in which I will be turning soon. In the next several days I will try to get a picture of the shop posted. I have only been turning for a couple of years and in a fairly limited amount.
I have a pretty good supply of wood which includes a lot of Osage Orange, Cherry, Magnolia, Hackberry, Pecan, Bradford Pear, Maple, Sycamore, Crepe Myrtle and Popcorn Tree. These may not sound great to experienced turners but they are going to keep me busy for quite a while.


----------



## TheDane

FrankEdgar-Don't really know the answer to that … have never had a problem with the belt.

You can download the manual from:
http://www.menards.com/main/store/20090519001/items/media/Hardware/GREAT030/Prod_Tech_Spec/240-0064.pdf

This appears on page 27: "Now that you have purchased your bench top power tool, should a need ever exist for service, simply contact your nearest Menards store or call Great Lakes Technologies, LLC Service Department at (888) 315-3080 M-F 8-5 CST or by email[email protected] Be sure to provide all pertinent facts when you call or visit."


----------



## RosieX

Nice picture! There's nothing wrong with heft when it comes to power tools. Still reading drill press reviews before I make my decision. This is now on my list, so that for sharing.


----------



## RaggedKerf

I have a benchtop model from Harbor Freight that has served me well now for 6 months. But I noticed the same thing--in the winter, when it was say less than 40 degrees in the garage (I think it got down to 10 at one point in February) the drill press would turn on and go reaaaaal slow for a minute or so, gradually "warming up" and getting to full speed within about three minutes. Really weird. The only thing I could figure is that grease/lubrication/goop whatever on the belt pulleys or internal workings got thicker in the cold and when it warmed up it returned to "normal" operating conditions.

Meh, it worked, it still works, it cost me $39 and I couldn't be happier! But man, that had me scratching my head. Never had a tool that did that before. My car, sure…

Good review, BTW, gives me more confidence in the Menard's house brand. As a Texas transplant to Badgerland, I'm quickly falling in love with Menards, if nothing else than as an alternative to Lowes and the Borg.


----------



## MountainMan63

Can you (If you have found out or even know) please tell me what the wedge part lettered N on page 9 is meant to be used for? I haven't found anything in the manual on what it is to be used for. I would really appreciate any help you can provide me!!!


----------



## TheDane

> Can you (If you have found out or even know) please tell me what the wedge part lettered N on page 9 is meant to be used for?


I can't find the manual, but I assume you are talking about the drift key. If I guessed right, you use it to remove the chuck from the spindle. Just insert it into the aligned slots in the spindle and give it a light tap. The chuck and arbor should drop out … be ready to catch it.


----------

